# Anya's new cage



## Themacmum (Jan 18, 2015)

If you read my previous post we weren't sure if we were simply fostering or keeping Anya permanently. Well we decided to keep her! Luckily my wife isn't allergic to her like she is to most every other animal. 

So I had to build her a new cage that is much more suitable. And here it is! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1421636268.440563.jpg


I need to get her a new litter and food box, both of her current ones are annoying and fiddly. Litter box will be made out of a large tub similar to the one she likes to sleep in. Not sure what I want for her pellets. Any ideas?


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like a nice place to live! Be sure the tile doesn't get too chilly though! :bunny19
I use a ceramic bowl for my rabbit's food, they are very easy to find especially at a pet store, but use this with caution because if yours is a bit hyper the bowl could be pushed around and broken easily with the tile flooring. If the ceramic idea is no good, there may be some feeders you can hook up to the wire to keep them from being pushed around. I hope this could help :bunnyhug: Good luck!


----------



## Themacmum (Jan 18, 2015)

PipkinbunRibb said:


> Looks like a nice place to live! Be sure the tile doesn't get too chilly though! :bunny19
> I use a ceramic bowl for my rabbit's food, they are very easy to find especially at a pet store, but use this with caution because if yours is a bit hyper the bowl could be pushed around and broken easily with the tile flooring. If the ceramic idea is no good, there may be some feeders you can hook up to the wire to keep them from being pushed around. I hope this could help :bunnyhug: Good luck!




I was just talking to my wife about the tile floor and how I'm going to make her a rug tomorrow for part of the floor. We are in Florida so I want her to have a bit of exposed tile to lay on if she gets warm in the summer. 

She is kinda a brute with things. She likes to toss things around in the air a lot. I tried the ceramic bowl I had for water for about 2 mins, till she tossed it around. So then I bought her one of those plastic bowls that attach to the wall. I guess I could get her another for her food too! Thanks.


----------



## Themacmum (Jan 18, 2015)

Double post so you get a gratuitous Anya in her new cage picture.


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Jan 18, 2015)

She looks very cozy and comfy there! Happy girl indeed!

I like the C and C grid cages too! storage grids and zip ties! Can't beat that.........its like playing with giant legos! 3 out of 4 of my rabbits have those grids for cages, and they have so much more room! I use those puzzle piece foam tiles they use for day care centers called "activity mats" That's what my rabbits have for a floor, and that is covered with fleece. Nice and cozy!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like a fine set up! I would use the bowls that twist onto a clamp for the food also. I use them for water too. Though your water bowl seems to be placed rather high. I would put it as low as possible to make it easier for her to drink. (She should be drinking about a bowl each day.)

I think the larger litter boxes are much easier to maintain and don't need to be cleaned out as often. This is how I set up my litter box.


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Jan 19, 2015)

Themacmum said:


> I was just talking to my wife about the tile floor and how I'm going to make her a rug tomorrow for part of the floor. We are in Florida so I want her to have a bit of exposed tile to lay on if she gets warm in the summer.
> 
> She is kinda a brute with things. She likes to toss things around in the air a lot. I tried the ceramic bowl I had for water for about 2 mins, till she tossed it around. So then I bought her one of those plastic bowls that attach to the wall. I guess I could get her another for her food too! Thanks.



Yeah if you guys have to deal with that florida heat then that's a very good idea to have an option for both tile and carpet. Yeah that's what I was afraid of with the cermic bowl :baghead my rabbit is the same way he's very pushy with things. The plastic dish attatched sounds like a great idea! Sounds like you'll have a very happy rabbit! :agree The picture is adorable :bunny5


----------



## Themacmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> Looks like a fine set up! I would use the bowls that twist onto a clamp for the food also. I use them for water too. Though your water bowl seems to be placed rather high. I would put it as low as possible to make it easier for her to drink. (She should be drinking about a bowl each day.)
> 
> I think the larger litter boxes are much easier to maintain and don't need to be cleaned out as often. This is how I set up my litter box.



I moved the water bowl lower almost immediately. It really was too high. 

Tomorrow I'm getting a new bigger litter box, which I'm inexplicably excited about lol


----------

